# OLD....not old?



## mickeyc (May 14, 2014)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/4433785698.html


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2014)

*Not old*

These were repopped in the 90s I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 14, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> These were repopped in the 90s I'm pretty sure.




Yep, I bought one of these repops several years ago in red. Looked pretty close to the real thing from the '30s and a lot more in my budget range than a genuine 1930s model. The company which produced these also made them in black, looking like a motorcycle with fringes on the seat.

At least these are rideable by children and not just for decorative purposes only, like those wood wheeled metal ones some sellers will swear are antique.

Dave


----------

